# Crew Needed for Tackle Time



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I will be fishing the Tackle Time on the Texas City Dike June 28th through July 6th at noon.

Will be fishing primarily for Jackfish, Stingray, Gaftop.

I can supply all tackle, Bring your own food and drinks, help out on bait, and make a donation of some sort to the Gasoline fund.

Will be fishing out of a 23 foot Proline w/ 225 Yammy.. Full Sun Exposure.

I just bought the boat today and it has about a quarter tank of gas out of 145 gallons.. Mama says I can't fill her up right now, so I'm gonna put $100 in there to start.. Kinda sucks its only 25 gallons!!!

Anyway, If interested let me know...


----------

